# Powering LGB Stainz with Digitrak Zephyr and Decoder



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi, 

I tried to search but couldn't really find the answers to my questions. I honestly did but found no real results so any help would be greatly appreciated as this is my first time into the G scale world. Formerly was into HO and just purchased my first LGB Stainz starter set 70302.

What I am looking for is to control lights, sound, and smoke output on my Stainz. Also, not interested in high speed operation. More into slow precision crawls with a nice smoke output. 

My setup will only be the provided circle track that came with the starter set that will be going around my Christmas tree and only the Stainz will be powered. My Stainz came included with the factory sound and smoke unit. I plan to add LED lighting to the 2 coaches but that is it. No other loco's will be on the track.

Here are my questions: 

Can I use my Digitrak Zephyr Xtra DCC controller to power and control my Stainz once I add a decoder? 

The Digitrak Zephyr specs are 3.0amps 13v booster outputs. 

If so, would the MTS decoder be able to work with my Digitrak Zephyr or should I look at another decoder?  Recommendations on decoders are welcomed. Would love to get that European whistle sound in there...

Thank you so much for your help in clarifying this for me.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I would look at a motion decoder with sound included like Zimo.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

With regard to the Zephyr, it will work, but at 13 volts and 3 amps, it's definitely going to be on the low end of the power spectrum. You already stated speed isn't an issue, so the 13 volts will be adequate. The 3 amps will likely be good for one loco, but I wouldn't try to do two with it. The Stainz with lights and smoke by itself will draw probably between 0.5 to 1.5 amps depending on the draw of the smoke unit. If you want to use a pulsed smoke unit, then you'll want to check the specs of the smoke unit before deciding whether the 3 amps of the Zephyr will be enough. Something like the Massoth pulsed smoke unit is described as drawing between 0.2 and 0.5 amps. Others may draw more. You can, at the very least, add a booster to the output of the Zephyr to give you a little more headroom. 

With regard to the decoder itself, I'd look at the Zimo decoders. They've got great low-speed motor control, can also control a pulsed smoke unit, and they have an extensive library of European sounds from which you can choose. Hopefully Dan Pierce will chime in. He's a Zimo guru and can really help you out with regard to which specific decoder is the best fit for your installation, and recommend a good sound file for you.

Later,

K


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2017)

Treeman said:


> I would look at a motion decoder with sound included like Zimo.


Thank you! I will check them out


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2017)

East Broad Top said:


> With regard to the Zephyr, it will work, but at 13 volts and 3 amps, it's definitely going to be on the low end of the power spectrum. You already stated speed isn't an issue, so the 13 volts will be adequate. The 3 amps will likely be good for one loco, but I wouldn't try to do two with it. The Stainz with lights and smoke by itself will draw probably between 0.5 to 1.5 amps depending on the draw of the smoke unit. If you want to use a pulsed smoke unit, then you'll want to check the specs of the smoke unit before deciding whether the 3 amps of the Zephyr will be enough. Something like the Massoth pulsed smoke unit is described as drawing between 0.2 and 0.5 amps. Others may draw more. You can, at the very least, add a booster to the output of the Zephyr to give you a little more headroom.
> 
> With regard to the decoder itself, I'd look at the Zimo decoders. They've got great low-speed motor control, can also control a pulsed smoke unit, and they have an extensive library of European sounds from which you can choose. Hopefully Dan Pierce will chime in. He's a Zimo guru and can really help you out with regard to which specific decoder is the best fit for your installation, and recommend a good sound file for you.
> 
> ...


WOW! Thank you! Yes, I will only be running 1 loco for sure. The Massoth pulsed smoke unit was the only smoke unit I would consider putting in the Stainz and for sure would be a project for the future so thanks for pointing that out. Definitely looking forward to Dan Pierce to chime in regarding the decoder and see which one he suggest. I just checked out Zimo's decoders....soo many that I not to sure which one to go with. Thanks again


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used the Zimo MX645 in the Stainz which is an HO decoder with large scale voltage ratings.
1.2 total amps, 35 volts, 3 watt audio. The P22 version is 1.5 amp and has a 5 volt supply.
Most of the LGB stainz locos are built for 20 volts and do not have voltage regulators so the smoke and lights are 18 volts. Not good for running on 13 volts digital,. You could replace the smoke unit with a seuthe 12 volt unit as well as replace the lights but you would have to drill out the top and bottom to make it fit. Note that all Zimo decoders have a half speed programmable function.
The other decoder to use for its small size is the MX696. It will fit in the cab glued to the non engineer side. This is a 4 amp 30 volt unit with 10 watt audio (4ohm). If more info is needed, PM me with your contact info and I will call you.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I was going to comment 13 volts on the rails, and drop a couple of volts in the decoder is going to be a marginal voltage for a stock Stainz.

I'd look at maybe a inexpensive DCC booster to get to G voltages. MERG and others.

Greg - 570


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2017)

Dan Pierce said:


> I have used the Zimo MX645 in the Stainz which is an HO decoder with large scale voltage ratings.
> 1.2 total amps, 35 volts, 3 watt audio. The P22 version is 1.5 amp and has a 5 volt supply.
> Most of the LGB stainz locos are built for 20 volts and do not have voltage regulators so the smoke and lights are 18 volts. Not good for running on 13 volts digital,. You could replace the smoke unit with a seuthe 12 volt unit as well as replace the lights but you would have to drill out the top and bottom to make it fit. Note that all Zimo decoders have a half speed programmable function.
> The other decoder to use for its small size is the MX696. It will fit in the cab glued to the non engineer side. This is a 4 amp 30 volt unit with 10 watt audio (4ohm). If more info is needed, PM me with your contact info and I will call you.


This is awesome! Thank you so much for the detailed break down.

What do you think about the Massoth eMOTION XLS or LS Sound Decoders vs the Zimo? I checked out the Zimo's and they appear to have great features but definitely looking for something that is more plug-in-play as I plan to do the install myself. 

Massoth also has an awesome sound file for the Stainz so it looks and sounds promising. 

Also, regarding the power, since Greg mentioned about going with a booster (thanks again Greg), worst case, I think I might go with a Digitrak DB210 single 3/5/8 amp booster. It seems to be within my budget and can connect directly to my Zephyr with their loconet cable. Think at that point, power shouldn't be a problem now that I know that feature is available. Now it comes down to which decoder to go with. I definitely like the features of the ZImo's but also Massoth seems to be more of a direct install, including if I add their round boiler pulsed smoke generator which I definitely would love to do. 

Will definitely give you a call if I run into some trouble once I crack open the Stainz for the install, programming, etc. Looking forward to your thoughts about the Massoth decoders. Thanks again for the clarification and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Pulsing smoke is the Stainz is a lot of work. The weight takes up most of the boiler space and you have to cut the weight, and modify the plastic to make it fit. And the smoke stack keeps the front of the engine together, you need to do this a different way.
I have done 3 of these to date and weight must be added to compensate for the cut out weight or it will rear like a horse. I got the ones I modified to pull 6 cars with no problem.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

To be clear, Dan, you added pulsing smoke by the Zimo decoder directly controlling a fan and heater, like using a modified Aristo or USA Trains smoke unit (read inexpensive)

Purchasing a $200 Massoth pulsed smoke decoder is another option, but much more expensive, the USA Trains smoke unit is smaller.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2017)

Dan Pierce said:


> Pulsing smoke is the Stainz is a lot of work. The weight takes up most of the boiler space and you have to cut the weight, and modify the plastic to make it fit. And the smoke stack keeps the front of the engine together, you need to do this a different way.
> I have done 3 of these to date and weight must be added to compensate for the cut out weight or it will rear like a horse. I got the ones I modified to pull 6 cars with no problem.


Ahh, i see. The Massoth pulsing smoke generator mentions that they have a "round one" that should easily fit into a Stainz or other small boiler loco's. Unfortunately, I can't post pictures or links of it because I don't have enough posts yet haha! But if you haven't seen them, should check them out. Looks like they also have cylinder outputs too


I got a buddy around the corner from me that has a machine shop that can easily help me cut the lead weight where necessary. He helped me back when I was modifying a few of my HO units a few years ago. Honestly, for now, I only plan to pull the 2 standard coaches that the starter set came with. I simply have no room in my place to run a larger layout with more cars haha! It's only seasonal too. 

Right now, it seems like a Massoth L decoder is direct plug an play to current LGB interface that my Stainz is running but I can't control the sound. I might just go with the Massoth LS decoder. It has the sound of the Stainz which I was looking for but also has direct connections for their pulse smoke generators. 

Thank you guys for all the help so far! I will keep you guys posted and see how it turns out


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm... looks like the massoth smoke generator is only about $110, so your solution sounds like the easiest way to go, if cost is not an object. 

If you are going pulsed smoke, I'd go all the way and get sound.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, one must remember that the weight in the stainz fills the boiler. There is a hole in the weight where the metal smoke stack goes through it and holds the weight in place as well as the nut on the bottom of the smoke stack keeps the front of the engine together. So smaller smoke unit only means a little less metal removed from the weight and this is the weight over the front axle plus the original cut weight will now float inside the engine unless glued in place.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, it will be a challenge, but for someone who wants to invest this money and time in a Stainz could reasonably be expected to get tungsten putty and work to compensate the loss of the weight, in my opinion.

It can be done, all it takes is time and money.

Greg


----------

